# Mazzei Injector



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey guys. This weekend I hope to get my irrigation ready to go for summer. I have been putting it off as we have been getting regular rain. But now it's time.

On a whim, I bought one of these Mazzei injectors, with the thought of putting it in front of my 2 dripper zones. But now I am thinking maybe I put it in front of my lawn sprinklers, too. I have been spraying some natural stuff to keep pests away (garlic, castor, peppermint and lemongrass oils for rabbits, deer, and squirrels). If I could inject some of that into the irrigation, that would save me some time. Also thought maybe some kelp and humic, too.

So, anyone ever use these things to inject additives into irrigation water? If so, what are you spraying? Any tips on setting it up?

Before anyone yells at me, yes I have a proper backflow preventer in place.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Hey guys. This weekend I hope to get my irrigation ready to go for summer. I have been putting it off as we have been getting regular rain. But now it's time.
> 
> On a whim, I bought one of these Mazzei injectors, with the thought of putting it in front of my 2 dripper zones. But now I am thinking maybe I put it in front of my lawn sprinklers, too. I have been spraying some natural stuff to keep pests away (garlic, castor, peppermint and lemongrass oils for rabbits, deer, and squirrels). If I could inject some of that into the irrigation, that would save me some time. Also thought maybe some kelp and humic, too.
> 
> ...


@TommyTester has been testing similar devices. Perhaps he can offer some tips. Check out his YouTube channel for the videos.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Was thinking about the same thing. Interested to see other's experiences/thoughts.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

7474 said:


> Was thinking about the same thing. Interested to see other's experiences/thoughts.


It is one of my weekend projects if things go as planned, so I will let you know. My plan as of now is to put in a new valve box in front of the ones I currently have to house the required setup. Will look something like this one I found on google images. I think I will add an additional ball valve before the injector itself for when not in use, which will be most of the time.



I am assuming there will be no issue with the assembly living underground and being lower than the solution to be injected, which will probably just be a homer bucket or plastic tote.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Subscribed. I have been contemplating this setup for awhile. I think the ball valve will be required to meter the flow into the injector anyway, or you could empty your reservoir in short order.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Subscribed. I have been contemplating this setup for awhile. I think the ball valve will be required to meter the flow into the injector anyway, or you could empty your reservoir in short order.


Yea good point. The injector itself has a metering valve, but who knows how well that will work.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

gm560 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Subscribed. I have been contemplating this setup for awhile. I think the ball valve will be required to meter the flow into the injector anyway, or you could empty your reservoir in short order.
> ...


I think you'll have to use both.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Minor setback yesterday. I snapped the injector unit in half when disassembling after dry fitting everything. I have a replacement on the truck for delivery today. Maybe that is why the ones on amazon cost a fraction of those from drip depot.


----------

